# Birthday wishes



## blue water (Nov 1, 2010)

Thank you all aquarium forum members for your birthday wishes.I turned Ninety years old, don't where the time went. I first started a fresh water tank about 75 years ago,had fish and plants. Never knew about PH, GH ,Kh or anything starting cycling,just used water from the sink. Knew anything at all,just wanted an aquarium. Thanks for all the forums etc. I have gained much knowledge. Thanks again*old dude


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

I know what you mean.i started my first tank in 1973 and I did the same thang you did and things have really changed from 1973.may god bless you.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Happy Birthday

90 Years young.


----------



## P51Mustang (Mar 14, 2014)

Happy Happy Birthday, and many more!!!!


----------



## OCTOhalie (Mar 25, 2014)

Hate I missed it but.. happy belated birthday!!! *w3

I think this post was awesome and brought a smile to my face I hope to still have this awesome hobby when I hit my 90th birthday. 

As already stated- 90 years young!


----------



## garstrom (Jan 5, 2014)

Good for You, many Happy returns!!!


----------

